# Servlet automatisch aufrufen



## Santiago (13. Jan 2011)

Guten Abend

Ich möchte gerne meine Navigationsleistenelemente aus einer Datenbank laden.
Aus diesem Grund will ich, dass wenn man die index.jsp aufruft, mein Servlet aufgerufen wird, welches eine Abfrage auf die Datenbank macht.

Nun ist meine Frage, wie kann ich das lösen, dass wenn man die index.jsp aufruft mein Java Servlet geladen wird.

Also automatisch nicht über eine form action.

Ich würde mich auf interessante Beiträge freuen.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2011)

Absolutes Wissen - WEB.XML
servlet-mapping


----------



## Santiago (14. Jan 2011)

Vielen Dank hat sich somit erledigt.


----------

